# Justin Bieber Fan Line,Ways to Promote?



## stilliryze (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys,so I started a little Justin Bieber fan line.I tried promoting on Facebook,craigslist, YouTube.I have 0 sales.Any other ways I can promote?Thanks guys!


----------



## aminkarim (Mar 30, 2010)

I love Justin Bieber sells very good try that - like in the style of I LOVE NY


----------



## stilliryze (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks,I have some pretty cool design,but I just do not now how to promote.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope you have his permission to use his likeness or you could be in trouble.


----------



## stilliryze (Mar 31, 2010)

The design looks nothing like the original. Isn't that safe enough?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

stilliryze said:


> The design looks nothing like the original. Isn't that safe enough?


No, in general you cannot profit off of a celebrities name or likeness without their permission due to right of publicity laws.

You may want to check with a lawyer on this one.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

stilliryze said:


> The design looks nothing like the original. Isn't that safe enough?


That looks like his face to me. Not trying to judge you or tell you not to do it. But it's generally not a good idea to promote on the web and make a website selling merchandise on an artist especially one as popular as he is right now.


----------



## stilliryze (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the help,so what should I do.Where can I sell the site,lol it cost me about $50 to setup and I don't want a bad rep in the clothing game.Thanks again!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

stilliryze said:


> Thanks for the help,so what should I do.Where can I sell the site,lol it cost me about $50 to setup and I don't want a bad rep in the clothing game.Thanks again!


I don't know where you can sell a site selling illegal goods, that's not something we could help you with


----------



## stilliryze (Mar 31, 2010)

lol,fair enough


----------

